
Inter-continental quantum encrypted video call method successfully tested - ben_ja_min
https://www.oeaw.ac.at/en/austrian-academy-of-sciences/the-oeaw/article/erstes-abhoersicheres-quanten-videotelefonat-zwischen-wien-und-peking-geglueckt-1
======
ben_ja_min
Information regarding the satellite used can be found here:

[https://www.oeaw.ac.at/en/events-communication/public-
relati...](https://www.oeaw.ac.at/en/events-communication/public-relations-
communication/public-relations-communication/ausgewaehlte-oeaw-
pressemeldungen/press-releases/first-quantum-satellite-successfully-launched/)

